# 2 Applets zwingend Nebeneinander



## The_S (10. Aug 2005)

Ich habe auf einer HTML-Seite zwei Applets, diese MÜSSEN Nebeneinander stehen, nehmen aber sehr viel Platz weg, weswegen es schonmal vorkommen kann, wenn z. B. die Favoriten angezeigt werden, dass das zweite Applet in die nächste Zeile rutscht. Das muss ich aber verhindern. Wie muss ich die Applets einbetten, dass sie auf jeden Fall sich in der selben Zeile befinden?


----------



## Sky (10. Aug 2005)

vielleicht so?

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Applet-Seite</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<table width=????>
		<tr><td>Applet1</td><td>Applet2</td></tr>
		</table>
	</body>
</html>
```

Einfach mal die "table width" entsprechend anpassen


----------



## The_S (10. Aug 2005)

Perfekt! Danke!


----------

